# االاقسام العامة > منبر الثقافة والادب >  >  قصيدة امدر المريخ

## سانتو

*الاعضاء والزوارالكرام اطل عليكم فى هذه السانحة باحدى تجاربى والتى ارجو ان تنال اعجابكم
مناى مريخنا يصدح فوق
وكل جمهوره قمة وزوق
كوؤس جوية مانديلا سيكافا
دورى وكاس فروع وعروق
@@@@@@
ويوم ماكمان يجيب الكاس
ربوع امدر يملوها الناس
وكل جمهورنا  فرح وحماس
يمرح الوالى ويطرب الناس
@@@@@@
عالم يجوب فيه المعجبين
انه المريخ فرح كل  حزين
انه دنيا يعشقها الملايين
لاتندهش فهو حلم اللاعبين
@@@@@@
مريخنا لوحة يملاها الشجون
عشق جمهوه ظاهر فى العيون
ده عبر المحلى وكسر السجون
ده مارد افريقيا وملك الفنون
@@@@@@
نعم 
كم انت عظيم يامريخ



*

----------


## معتز المكى

*ملف مرفق 225
*

----------


## عز الدين

*يا رائع ؟؟
                        	*

----------


## محمد احمد حسن

*تسلم ياجميل
*

----------

